# Touch keypad / mouse stops working randomly



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

Having a very annoying problem, sometimes my mouse on the laptop just stops working at random.

I don't know why it stops or what makes it come back.

Using an external mouse works no problem, its just the laptops built in mouse.
I can still right and left click but I cant move it.

Hope someone can help

Thanks


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

What do you see in device manager?? Right click on touch pad-uninstall- restart PC!
If that doesn't help, go to your manufacture and down load the driver for your touch pad.
Mouse, touchpad, and keyboard problems in Windows - Windows Help


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks.

The mouse shows up as working fine, it is working but it seems to freeze for a while, still able to click though, after maybe 10 seconds or a few minutes, then it works again..


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

I suggest going to your PC manufacture and getting the latest driver for your touch pad. What make and model always helps when posting problems with your PC.


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

It is a Toshiba Satellite L50 - B - 1UV - I just bought it around a month ago.

Thanks again


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It is a Toshiba Satellite L50 - B - 1UV - I just bought it around a month ago.


 This is still under warranty. Send it back to Toshiba for free repair: Warranty Information | Toshiba


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd rather not send it away to be honest, I use it for work daily, just bought it the same day my last laptop died.

It seems to be a software problem / setting more than hardware that Toshiba would fix but I'm not sure.


----------

